# Even keuren aub (Gesloten omdat het spam-thread is)

## crazyweb

Hallo willen jullie even siteke keuren aub?

http://www.crazyweb.be.tf

Weet neit goed waar ik het moet zetten dus zet ik het even hier  :Smile: 

----------

## Supox

Hoi,

die site ziet er op zich wel goed uit, maar:

als ik met de muiscursor over menu-items in het linkerframe ga, dan verdwijnt de tekst er krijg ik de standaard gebroken link voor plaatjes te zien met mozilla. Misschien dat dit nog te verbeteren valt?

----------

## SeJo

in firebird ziet het er goed uit, behalve de links (mouseover???)

nice werk

----------

## crazyweb

Ok hartelijk dank ja ik weet het die mous over ben er al heel de tijd mee bezig ik zoek de fout 

Bedankt  :Smile: 

----------

## aardvark

in konkeurder ziet het er wazig uit...

die blauwe balken boven de vakjes worden gewrapt alhier

----------

## Red Nalie

 *aardvark wrote:*   

> in konkeurder ziet het er wazig uit...
> 
> die blauwe balken boven de vakjes worden gewrapt alhier

 

So very tr00, hier ook last van  :Smile: .

Ik heb het vermoeden dat Konqueror één van de strengste browsers van allemaal is (ala, W3C-standaard handhaven  :Razz: )

----------

## iKiddo

 *Red Nalie wrote:*   

> Ik heb het vermoeden dat Konqueror één van de strengste browsers van allemaal is (ala, W3C-standaard handhaven )

 

Konqueror ondersteund de W3C standaarden niet allemaal volledig. Dat is ook een rede.

*EDIT* -minste (kwas twee zinnen tegelijk typen)Last edited by iKiddo on Thu May 08, 2003 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Red Nalie

 *iKiddo wrote:*   

>  *Red Nalie wrote:*   Ik heb het vermoeden dat Konqueror één van de strengste browsers van allemaal is (ala, W3C-standaard handhaven ) 
> 
> Konqueror ondersteund de minste W3C standaarden niet allemaal volledig. Dat is ook een rede.

 

I *bitchslap* you!

Niet fokken met Konqy   :Rolling Eyes: 

hehe, zal allemaal wel meevallen denk?

Zoniet, dan hoop ik voor ze dat ze daar aan het werken zijn  :Wink: 

----------

## iKiddo

Het was een tijdje terug dat ik het checkte, misschien dat het veranderd is. Het is inderdaad wel zo dat konqueror bijna geen MSIE html slikt, terwijl mozilla daar nog redelijk coulant in is.

----------

## crazyweb

ah zo  :Smile: 

----------

## crazyweb

Heeft er iemand een code om die popup weg te halen?

----------

## blub

Ja, ik denk niet dat het nodig is dat ge al die home site's van u en uw vriendjes gaat posten hier !

Als iedereen hier reclame begint te maken over zijn "mopjes" site zal het forum ook wel zen waarde verliezen

Er mag nog altijd wel iets of wat link zijn met gentoo anders moet je maar in het off the wall forum posten !

----------

## crazyweb

Jah de home is al klaar van gisteren maar meot deze hier posten

http://www.fun-houses.be.tf

----------

## Stuartje

6 posts na elkeer, is dat niet een beetje teveel van het goeie?

----------

## garo

Ik dacht dat deze thread na een tijdje vanzelf wel zou stoppen, maar ik had dus ongelijk, dit wordt geblockt. En bij mijn volgende "grote schoonmaak" verwijderd.

----------

